# [ok]kernel 2.6.20 non compila ipw2200..e nel portage dov'è?

## Cadoro

Ho aggiornato da poco la gentoo al kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 ma ho dei problemi nell'installazione del modulo della intel wireless ipw2200.

Se provo a compilare questo tramite i sorgenti del kernel, la compilazione mi dà errore proprio nella compilazione di tale modulo. Ma il fatto più strano è che nel portage è scomparso il pacchetto emerge ipw2200

----------

## GabrieleB

ha cambiato nome:

```
*  net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

      Latest version available: 3.0

      Latest version installed: 3.0

      Size of files: 263 kB

      Homepage:      http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   Firmware for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 2225BG PCI adapters

      License:       ipw2200-fw

```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Cadoro wrote:*   

> Se provo a compilare questo tramite i sorgenti del kernel, la compilazione mi dà errore proprio nella compilazione di tale modulo. Ma il fatto più strano è che nel portage è scomparso il pacchetto emerge ipw2200

 

Il modulo ipw2200 deve esser selezionato come modulo per compilare con successo.

Se l'hai già fatto ma nn va posta le righe di errore che ottieni in compilazione.

Per quanto riguarda portage è normale, non ha cambiato nome, è stato proprio rimosso l'ebuild. Il pacchetto indicato da GabrieleB come si evince dal nome e dalla descrizione, è solo il firmware, necessario al funzionamento, ma nn sufficiente.

----------

## Cadoro

Ehh si effettivamente un 

```
emerge -s ipw2200
```

 lo sò fare anche io Gabriel   :Laughing: 

Allora ho provato a compilare sia come muduli che come built-in sia ipw2200 che lo stack ieee80211 ma senza nessun risultato se non questo

```
In file included from drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:33:

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.h:52:27: net/ieee80211.h: No such file or directory

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.h:53:36: net/ieee80211_radiotap.h: No such file or directory

In file included from drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:33:

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.h:1289: error: field `wireless_data' has incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_led_band_on':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:1012: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:1012: error: `IEEE_A' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:1012: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:1012: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:1016: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:1016: error: `IEEE_G' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `show_scan_age':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:1430: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `store_scan_age':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:1459: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:1460: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `store_speed_scan':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:1803: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_is_valid_channel'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `notify_wx_assoc_event':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:1853: error: `ARPHRD_ETHER' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:1858: warning: implicit declaration of function `wireless_send_event'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_irq_tasklet':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:1977: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_send_adapter_address':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2204: error: syntax error before "MAC_FMT"

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2204: error: `MAC_FMT' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_adapter_restart':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2225: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2225: error: `WLAN_CAPABILITY_IBSS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_set_tx_power':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2368: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_get_geo'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2368: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2377: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2378: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2379: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2381: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2394: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2396: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2398: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2400: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_remove_current_network':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2903: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2904: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2904: warning: left-hand operand of comma expression has no effect

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2904: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2905: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2905: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__mptr'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2905: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2905: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2906: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2908: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2909: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2912: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:2904: warning: value computed is not used

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_load':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:3355: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_queue_tx_free_tfd':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:3680: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_txb_free'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_add_station':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:3769: error: syntax error before "MAC_FMT"

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:3769: error: `MAC_FMT' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_send_disassociate':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:3808: error: syntax error before "MAC_FMT"

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:3808: error: `MAC_FMT' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_get_max_rate':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:3998: error: `IEEE80211_CCK_RATES_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4006: error: `IEEE80211_CCK_RATE_1MB_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4008: error: `IEEE80211_CCK_RATE_2MB_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4010: error: `IEEE80211_CCK_RATE_5MB_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4012: error: `IEEE80211_OFDM_RATE_6MB_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4014: error: `IEEE80211_OFDM_RATE_9MB_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4016: error: `IEEE80211_CCK_RATE_11MB_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4018: error: `IEEE80211_OFDM_RATE_12MB_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4020: error: `IEEE80211_OFDM_RATE_18MB_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4022: error: `IEEE80211_OFDM_RATE_24MB_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4024: error: `IEEE80211_OFDM_RATE_36MB_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4026: error: `IEEE80211_OFDM_RATE_48MB_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4028: error: `IEEE80211_OFDM_RATE_54MB_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4032: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4032: error: `IEEE_B' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_gather_stats':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4178: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4178: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4179: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4179: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4180: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4181: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4181: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4182: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4183: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4183: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4184: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4184: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_rx_notification':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4315: error: syntax error before "MAC_FMT"

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4315: error: `MAC_FMT' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4323: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4325: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4325: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4330: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4330: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4397: error: syntax error before "MAC_FMT"

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4397: error: `__x' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4397: error: syntax error before ')' token

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4396: warning: unused variable `auth'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4397: error: syntax error before ')' token

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4422: error: syntax error before "MAC_FMT"

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4441: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4441: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4441: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4441: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4441: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4441: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4451: error: syntax error before "MAC_FMT"

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4465: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4466: error: `WLAN_CAPABILITY_IBSS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4479: error: `assoc' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4484: confused by earlier errors, bailing out

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

Comunque l'header 

```
drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.h 
```

l'ho controllato e c'è  mentre questo 

```
net/ieee80211.h
```

 contenuto in PATHKERNEL/drivers/net/ieee80211.h è stranamente vuoto?!?!??!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

se usi i drivers del kernel non usare lo stack ieee80211 . eliminalo e prova a ricompilare il kernel.

----------

## Cadoro

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> se usi i drivers del kernel non usare lo stack ieee80211 . eliminalo e prova a ricompilare il kernel.

 

Ho provato in tutte le maniere!!!Niente da fare, stesso errore!!!

Comunque ho notato che non appena inserisco ipw2200 sia modulo che built-in viene selezionato automaticamente anche ieee80211...quindi non vado avanti!!!..................

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ti suggerisco questa metodologia:

leva ieee80211

leva i sorgenti del kernel attualmente linkati in /usr/src/linux

installa i sorgenti del kernel (USE="symlink" emerge -1 gentoo-sources)

compila il kernel mettendo queste impostazioni

```
[*] Networking support                                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                            Networking options  --->                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                      [ ]   Amateur Radio support  --->                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                      < >   IrDA (infrared) subsystem support  --->                                                               │ │

  │ │                                      < >   Bluetooth subsystem support  --->                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                      <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                      [ ]     Enable full debugging output                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                      ---     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                      <*>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                      <*>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                      <*>     Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack                                             │ │

  │ │                                      [ ]       Enable full debugging output     
```

ed anche

```
 [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions                                               │ │

  │ │                                      [ ]   Wireless Extension API over RtNetlink                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                      ---   Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)                                                          │ │

  │ │                                      < >   STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP)                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                      ---   Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support                                                                │ │

  │ │                                      < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection                                                            │ │

  │ │                                      <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection                                              │ │

  │ │                                      [*]     Enable promiscuous mode                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                      ---       Enable radiotap format 802.11 raw packet support                                                  │ │

  │ │                                      [*]       Enable creation of a RF radiotap promiscuous interface                                            │ │

  │ │                                      [ ]     Enable QoS support                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                      [ ]     Enable full debugging output in IPW2200 module.             
```

dulcis in fundo  

```
emerge net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware
```

se compare qualche errore posta il mex completo che ti da...

----------

